# Wanted Old Style Block Chain



## kunzog (Mar 26, 2007)

Wanted to buy, very old, turn of century BLOCK CHAIN. Tired, worn out OK as I just need to fit to 1900 bicycles for use as movie props. I need one or two chains or pieces that I can put together. 
Email:   Kunzog@bellsouth.net


----------

